# Can fullsize Mac lipsticks from giftsets be used for b2m?



## nazia (May 17, 2009)

I've got two in white and silver from the Finery collection. I'm getting mixed replies elsewhere so please help!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 17, 2009)

I am not sure if they are supossed to...But they took mine


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (May 17, 2009)

When I  back 2 mac my holiday lip set, I had to return the whole set and it equaled one item. I was kinda sad about that cause I really did like one of the lipsticks but oh well.


----------



## LMD84 (May 18, 2009)

yes i heard you had to take back the whole set - so two lippies and the mini gloss to make one item for b2m!


----------

